# York coffee shops



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

I am going on a mini break to York shortly can anyone recommend a good coffee shop.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Several threads already on York; this one relatively recent and up to date https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?32025&p


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Spring Espresso is great, gets very busy though.


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

Cheers


----------

